# TShirtMonster



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

I stumbled upon this site in my travels earlier this afternoon - Custom T-Shirts by T-Shirtmonster - Custom T-Shirt Printer

I searched these forums extensively to see if anyone had made a comment about this site, but was unable to find one. From what I can tell, it's fairly new and seems to be a blend of design competitions and a print-to-order fufillment service. I'm unaware of any sites that are of this style if they exist, so it's new to me. And I think I like it a lot.

Doesn't look like much traffic as of yet (very few designs in the monthly competition, considering the $1000 cash prize). I'll be watching this site to see how it performs.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## 3doors (Mar 31, 2008)

hi,
yeah the page is new 4 me aswell and i think it's really interesting  i know sth near it.​


----------



## lexus86 (Apr 7, 2008)

yes i agree.. that is really a new themes... the theme make other designer like me can get something... thanks for this idea


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

These guys look pretty promising.....very sleek website and all, although they still have a long way to go, though. I wish they will provide more details of their printing method and set up a community forum as well.

In any case, I'm sick of PF and is now awaiting a better ship to come so that I can jump onboard.


----------



## azac (Jul 15, 2009)

I joined about a year ago. So far I have only made a handful of sales. That is to be expected though as they are just a baby in the POD business and they're not even close to being at full speed. All the other PODs were once in the same situation. Sales will come to those who are patient when traffic slowly but surely increases.

T-Shirt Monster is very similar to Zazzle in that you can let shoppers customize the t-shirt on which your design appears. They also had monthly contests like Zazzle used to have but those have since stopped. As well, they have a text tool which you or your customer can use to add text in several styles of fonts.

One difference is T-Shirt Monster has a clipart library which anyone can use to add an image to their t-shirts.

According to this interview (with the founder, I assume) they plan on adding several products similar to Zazzle later this year.

I have recently corresponded with the owner and he mentioned that a lot of new features are just around the corner.


----------



## Colossi Clothing (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice find, has anybody ordered a t-shirt from this site. I'm just curious about the print area and quality of the clothing.


----------



## azac (Jul 15, 2009)

I've gotten a few t-shirts from them. The print area is 10x10 inches. The quality is on par with most other PODs


----------



## BBIBS (Jun 25, 2009)

looks very interesting but still fairly new


----------



## azac (Jul 15, 2009)

Just got an update from Roland Mackintosh, the President and Co-Founder and he said that they will be re-launching the website in May, 2010. New products will be added at that time as well.


----------



## azac (Jul 15, 2009)

T-Shirt Monster is currently looking for feedback on what you would like to see improved or added. If you've visited the site before but didn't join, maybe let them know what it would take for you to become a member. Just e-mail them your ideas.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Their frontpage really reminds me of Cafepress, the way its set up and such.


----------



## azac (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that a good thing or a bad thing? I stopped using Cafepress a couple years ago and never visit it so it's hard to gauge your comment.


----------

